# Panasonic TCP42x3



## ewarrior38 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi!

I am looking to buy this TV next week and I was wondering the best way to go about hooking it up wirelessly to the internet. The TV will be up in my room while the wireless router will be downstairs in the living room. 

I would like to find the cheapest way of going about this.

Thanks!


----------



## ewarrior38 (Oct 9, 2006)

nothign?


----------

